# the hunt



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

heres my three squirrels from threee differnt hunt tell me what ya think. 1 shot with a pellet gun the rest with a blowgun


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

typical city kid, gotta use the surgical gloves :wink:


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

lol gloves :beer:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

oke: I wonder what would happen if he decided to hunt bigger game like say .......deer and had to reach right in up to his elbows to field dress


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

get bigger gloves! well im only a city kid


----------

